# Bobby Bowden grill, I want one bad.



## Mako22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Enjoy
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jkXO1Pic3uo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jkXO1Pic3uo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tulip (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the smoke comin out of his ears. I bet thats what he felt like last year after Tech beat them.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Tulip said:


> I love the smoke comin out of his ears. I bet thats what he felt like last year after Tech beat them.



Probably so, I know I had smoke coming out of my ears.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## miller (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw the grill Monday on Langford green, Allstate had it at the game.  I would love to have one!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

That's not Bobby Bowden...that's Sheriff Buford T. Justice!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't say that I could get all that excited about a Dadgummit burger.  Does the food cooked on that grill have somewhat of a weak taste?  Like maybe it was good a long time ago but not so much anymore?  Lol.

Sorry.  Couldn't resist.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Can't say that I could get all that excited about a Dadgummit burger.  Does the food cooked on that grill have somewhat of a weak taste?  Like maybe it was good a long time ago but not so much anymore?  Lol.
> 
> Sorry.  Couldn't resist.



Envy.  I get it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Envy.  I get it.



Um, no.  I was at yall's game Monday night.  I didn't see anything that made me envious.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Um, no.  I was at yall's game Monday night.  I didn't see anything that made me envious.



I was impressed Saturday!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> That's not Bobby Bowden...that's Sheriff Buford T. Justice!!!



i'll trade you my bobby bowden grill for that girl in your avatar.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'll trade you my bobby bowden grill for that girl in your avatar.



Confuscious says "somewhere, there's a guy that is tired of her"....



















I'm not that guy!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Can't say that I could get all that excited about a Dadgummit burger.  Does the food cooked on that grill have somewhat of a weak taste?  Like maybe it was good a long time ago but not so much anymore?  Lol.
> 
> Sorry.  Couldn't resist.



Maybe like a hamburger that's been sitting around since 1980 ?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 10, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Maybe like a hamburger that's been sitting around since 1980 ?



Ok that even made me laugh...


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 10, 2009)

Like his DB's the other night...he looks roasted.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I was impressed Saturday!


  Yeah well we have the same record sparky.

I couldn't care less what an FSU fan thinks about my team.

Looks like I've hurt some seminole feelings.  Good.  After the way those people acted Monday night I feel like I've done a good thing here.  

Bobby just wants one more NC.  I mean he's not asking for much.  Just one more before he retires.

Fisher will be gone soon and I don't blame him.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah well we have the same record sparky.
> 
> I couldn't care less what an FSU fan thinks about my team.
> 
> ...



Yep...same record.  We showed a spark on offense though.  But I have no hate for UGA.  We can all unite in hating the Gators.

Not sure what the fans did to insult you bub, but as you're well aware, each team has some losers for fans...and since I wasn't the one that insulted you, get over it.

I don't see Fisher leaving before he becomes head coach.  He has a great program waiting on him with awesome fan support and he knows it.  I think he's cool waiting for the old man to head out after next season.

As for Bobby...would you expect him to want less?  Neither of our teams are heading for a NC this year, but I don't expect our guys (coaches included) to want less than a crystal ball.  You don't WANT a NC trophy in Athens?


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Sep 10, 2009)

Im not a noles fan but I do like Bobby. That is an awesome grill.


----------



## duckbill (Sep 10, 2009)

They've got it all wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's "DEADGUMMIT"!  not DAGGUM!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 10, 2009)

duckbill said:


> They've got it all wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's "DEADGUMMIT"!  not DAGGUM!



Noticed that too.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 10, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Like his DB's the other night...he looks roasted.


Looked like the roasting was happening on both sides to me.Yall have just as many defensive concerns as we do. And that's saying something cause we have ALOT of defensive worries!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Yep...same record.  We showed a spark on offense though.  But I have no hate for UGA.  We can all unite in hating the Gators.
> 
> Not sure what the fans did to insult you bub, but as you're well aware, each team has some losers for fans...and since I wasn't the one that insulted you, get over it.
> 
> ...



Sure I do.  I just thought that statement from Bowden was funny.  The man is not going to retire after this year.  It'll be, "Well I think I'll give it another go dadgummit."  Why would Fisher keep hanging around?  Heck after the talk I heard Monday night, your fellow semis might run him off.

Get over it?  Get over yourself "bub."  I had no idea that the FSU people were such a bunch of yankees.  I mean that's north Florida.  Tally is actually not a real bad drive from my house.  But everybody that  I heard sounded like, "Ah com'on yous guys!!"  It was terrible.  I had on my UGA shirt and every one of those transplants sitting around me gave me some nasaly appraisal of our game Saturday.  When it was over, I picked the most obnoxious one closest to me and gave him an ear full.  Then I laughed a lot.  Enjoy your Bobby burgers.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Get over it?  Get over yourself "bub."  I had no idea that the FSU people were such a bunch of yankees.  I mean that's north Florida.  Tally is actually not a real bad drive from my house.  But everybody that  I heard sounded like, "Ah com'on yous guys!!"  It was terrible.  I had on my UGA shirt and every one of those transplants sitting around me gave me some nasaly appraisal of our game Saturday.  When it was over, I picked the most obnoxious one closest to me and gave him an ear full.  Then I laughed a lot.  Enjoy your Bobby burgers.



That's the one thing about our fanbase that I can't stand . There's A LOT of South Fl guidos and most know nothing about the game .

But I don't know if that's any worse than watching a drunk ,  cigarette pack rolled in sleeve , cussing like an idiot with kids around dawg fan try to fight anybody in a blue or orange shirt after the "Cocktail Party" . And yes I've seen that exact thing more than once .


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

maker4life said:


> That's the one thing about our fanbase that I can't stand . There's A LOT of South Fl guidos and most know nothing about the game .
> 
> But I don't know if that's any worse than watching a drunk ,  cigarette pack rolled in sleeve , cussing like an idiot with kids around dawg fan try to fight anybody in a blue or orange shirt after the "Cocktail Party" . And yes I've seen that exact thing more than once .



I don't doubt that you've seen that and I agree.  But let me tell you something, I saw A LOT of what you are describing at Doak Campbell.  I know it was a rivalry game.  I know it had big implications for both programs, but some of the stuff that was getting yelled by those yankees from both sides was just ridiculous.  If I had kids and they were around that, I would have wanted to snatch one or two of those idiots by the throat.  It was bad.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't doubt that you've seen that and I agree.  But let me tell you something, I saw A LOT of what you are describing at Doak Campbell.  I know it was a rivalry game.  I know it had big implications for both programs, but some of the stuff that was getting yelled by those yankees from both sides was just ridiculous.  If I had kids and they were around that, I would have wanted to snatch one or two of those idiots by the throat.  It was bad.



I have been to Ron Zook stadium.

Semiholes are terrible.  I mean , who cheers when the other teams player gets injured(see Percy Harvin).  Classy i tell ya.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I have been to Ron Zook stadium.
> 
> Semiholes are terrible.  I mean , who cheers when the other teams player gets injured(see Percy Harvin).  Classy i tell ya.



It doesn't get any more low down than that.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 10, 2009)

sleeze said:


> I have been to Ron Zook stadium.
> 
> Semiholes are terrible.  I mean , who cheers when the other teams player gets injured(see Percy Harvin).  Classy i tell ya.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1AWyX5BbeN8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1AWyX5BbeN8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Yep those gators are full of class .

Typical Sat. afternoon in Gainesville...

1. Kiss your sister bye .

2. Get as drunk as possible 

3. Make an idiot of yourself by taunting the opposing teams band and get hauled off by a Florida State Trooper .


----------

